# SALE - Martell gyuto in Redwood



## Dave Martell (Nov 4, 2014)

For Sale - 240mm Martell hidden tang western gyuto.

Steel - O-1 @ Rc60-61 with cryo

Handle - Dyed redwood with African Blackwood ferrule and a copper pin (Likely the last redwood western handle I'll ever do)


Price (each) - *$575* (CONUS shipping & insurance included) 
_Payment accepted through Paypal invoice




*Note - Darker pictures taken in the shade, brighter pictures taken in direct sunlight._


----------



## CowichanBay (Nov 4, 2014)

PM sent.

Long time lurker, time to start getting involved!


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 4, 2014)

CowichanBay said:


> PM sent.
> 
> Long time lurker, time to start getting involved!





Well it looks like it's SPF 

Welcome to KKF Ryan!!!


----------



## Matus (Nov 4, 2014)

That is one amazing handle and knife. Indeed a grand entrance to the world of kitchen knives and KKF!


----------



## Timthebeaver (Nov 4, 2014)

CowichanBay said:


> PM sent.
> 
> Long time lurker, time to start getting involved!



Stunner.

straight in at the top!


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 4, 2014)

*SOLD*


----------



## ecchef (Nov 5, 2014)

Yeah, that's bad ass! Pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## Von blewitt (Nov 5, 2014)

I was waiting for this and it sold before I woke up this morning.... I was equal parts upset & relieved. The redwood came out beautifully Dave! Great work


----------



## TDj (Nov 5, 2014)

thank goodness i'm a wa- handle kind of guy - these Martell knives are killin' it in appearance.


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 5, 2014)

TDj said:


> thank goodness i'm a wa- handle kind of guy - these Martell knives are killin' it in appearance.



That's why I asked Dave to make mine with a Stefan Keller Wa handle


----------



## Bill13 (Nov 7, 2014)

Dave,

Out of curiosity why are the vast majority of your knives made with western handles?


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 7, 2014)

Bill13 said:


> Dave,
> 
> Out of curiosity why are the vast majority of your knives made with western handles?




#1 - I hate the idea of making hexagonal handles. I will likely drive myself mad with this process.

#2 - More makers do wa than western

#3 - Westerns are more challenging in an artistic and functional sense to get correct making it a long journey to get it right. I like this challenge.


I'm going to make wa handles though but I'm going to shy away from hexagonal versions.


----------

